

LaTeX based chat - chromophore
http://www.mathim.com/

======
tesseract
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/pidgin-latex/>

Adium used to have a plugin for this too, which I used to use, but I haven't
bothered to see if there's a current version.

~~~
CrazedGeek
[http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=5577](http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=5577)

Last update was a little under a year ago.

------
ludwig
You can also use <http://thewe.net/tex/> to type out equations on gmail (as
well as in the gmail chat).

~~~
jgrahamc
Neat. Some time ago I made a little web site that can turn LaTeX into a PNG
file for those times when you need a quick equation (or inequality):
<http://equationater.com/>

------
jey
How about if we meet/test in room "HN"? <http://www.mathim.com/HN>

------
benhoyt
Note that on <http://www.mathim.com/translate/> when you type anything with a
slash in it (eg: "x/2") it tries to go to
<http://www.mathim.com/translate/x/2> and fails, presumably because it's
trying to interpret the slash as a directory separator.

Edit: cool, looks like you fixed the <http://www.mathim.com/translate/x/2> as
I spoke. Though the image at <http://render.mathim.com/x/2> is still broken.

------
dlaz
I did this a few years back for an independent study in college. Once the
semester was over I never touched it again though. Hopefully they'll do a
better job.

<http://carnap.cs-i.brandeis.edu/~dlaz/dev/groupmath/chat.xml>, for anyone
who's interested.

------
DaniFong
The interface for Mathematica, which typically consists of bracketing special
characters with escape characters, is a lot less cumbersome than LaTeX for
writing something quickly. For example, the integral of the square root of x
is entered

esc int esc ctrl-2 x left arrow esc dd esc x. Shift-enter evaluates the thing
to 2/3 x^3/2.

------
catzaa
Nice. Would be nice if it use MathML (or something like that) instead of
images.

~~~
btn
The point of using LaTeX to render an image is that it preserves the beautiful
and precise layout that only the (La)TeX engine can give.

~~~
catzaa
Maybe. I have used latex extensively (and is now currently busy typing my
dissertation in Latex). I personally think that Latex is a bit overrated.

There can be much better programs and Latex's applicability is fairly limited.
It takes hours to get something to look right.

~~~
dhimes
Still? Christ it tooks hours when I typed my dissertation-- and that was
pushing 20 years ago.

------
Dilpil
Wow, I'm glad I don't have to use LaTex.

~~~
weaksauce
Yeah it's OK for typesetting books but very verbose for chatting. Though if
you need to chat about integrals and the like I guess you are stuck with it.

~~~
almost
We're just talking about LaTeX's math mode here. Are there any more concise
and easier ways to type math on a normal keyboard and have it display in a
pretty way?

~~~
alien_acorn
Maple will take input like

    
    
      y=int(x^2,x=0..100) 
    

and turn it into pretty print. That seems more natural than LaTeX. LaTeX is
for getting exactly what you want on paper, at the expense of ease of typing.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Is that harder than $\int_{0}^{100} x^2 dx$? Your version is only 4 chars
less, and mine looks more like the actual math...

LaTeX has the added advantage that most mathematicians have it in muscle
memory. (I have latex in emacs muscle memory, so I have a hard time using
mathim.)

~~~
cracki
i find the non-latex version better because it has fewer $ and \ and {}

------
lamby
Needs more tornado. Or, err, twisted.web.

